# A Rape Every 24 Hours In Punjab



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 21, 2009)

*A Rape Every 24 Hours in Punjab*
*Chandigarh, September 21*​ 

In a shocking revelation that may bring to a naught the steps initiated by the Punjab government for the security of the fairer sex, at least one rape is reported from the state daily and a woman is murdered every second day. And at least one case of molestation and two women kidnappings are reported every 24 hours. 

Such are the findings of a data gathered by the Punjab police on crime against women. From January (2009) till July-end (a period of seven months), 257 rape incidents took place in Punjab, 334 women were kidnapped while another 200 were molested. More than 115 were murdered. Besides, every second day a women is driven to suicide and there is, on an average, at least one dowry death in the state every month. 

While the data is gathered on a monthly basis by the Police department in accordance with the number of FIRs lodged across the state, the ground situation could be even worse as a large number of cases of crime against women go unreported. 

“The Punjab police is also not at all sensitised to crime against women. There have been instances in the recent past when SSPs have chosen to ignore the orders of the commission,” said Gurdev Kaur Sangha, chairperson of the Punjab State Commission for Women. 

Notably, the figures are hardly any different from those gathered from the state the previous year. While the number of rape and kidnapping cases almost remains the same, the number of women murdered has gone up. The number of women being driven to suicide, too, has increased marginally. 

Sangha said the commission would call a meeting of all the SSPs to ascertain what special steps were being taken to ensure that the crime against women decreases. “According to my knowledge, no extra efforts are made by the police to ensure prosecution of those involved in heinous crimes against women,” she said. 

In a communication to Punjab Chief Secretary SC Agrawal, women commission member secretary Sarvesh Kaushal, too, had requested a high-level review of the whole gamut of offences against women in the state. 

“This (crime rate) calls for not only exemplary investigations and efficient prosecution of the accused, but also for an in-depth inquiry into the nature and quality of handling of earlier cases by the police and prosecution authorities. Laxity in such matters may tend to dilute the deterrence and, in fact, act as an invitation to commit offences against women and get away with them,” he wrote. 

“Even though a large number of women have been driven to commit suicide for various reasons or done to death by dowry seekers, it is strange that only two cases under the domestic violence act have been registered in Punjab from January to May (2009). The domestic violence act is already operational but such insensitivity to the cause of women is baffling. The same is true of another burning issue of female foeticide for which only 11 cases have been reported during the period,” Kaushal pointed out.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Sep 21, 2009)

Remember the days when women and children were taught to find a man with a turban and a beard whenever they needed help, that they'd be perfectly safe?  Of course, Sikh men are taught to regard all women , except their wives, of course, as sisters, mothers, daughters.  What are we to expect, though, if these same men see nothing wrong with killing their daughters before they are even born, or abandoning or even killing them after death?  (I do not excuse the women here, but for now I'm talking about the men.)

I do not know who these rapists are, exactly, probably not turbaned, but who knows?  Keshdhari or mona, all Sikh men have been taught not to molest women.  

Women in the West, especially the USA, are in even more danger statistically, although being raped here no longer carries the social stigma that it does in Punjab and India..  It does, however, carry a heavy psychological and physical price for the woman/girl involved.  I'm afraid I'm rambling.  Such a difficult topic.

I cannot believe men, or rather, males (rapists do not deserve to be called "men"; a man is one of God's noblest creations) rape for sex;  sex is easily and readily available in most places these days. I firmly believe that men rape to degrade and dehumanise women - and, in parts of the world, especially - to disgrace her and her family.  Why are these men so hostile to women?  :}

It seems to me that women, especially Sikh women, need to learn how to defend themselves.  I would encourage their parents to send them to gatka classes at a very early age.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Sep 21, 2009)

When the hell are we going to make it Sikh policy that all our children, especially our girls, study gatka?  I was a scrawny, sickly little girl half the size of my classmates, near-sighted with thick glasses, but NO EXCUSES! I had 7 older brothers and had to defend myself.  It worked!  When the time came, I was able and ready to defend myself and my family.

I am a truly sorry physical specimen;  if I can do it, anyone can.  It only takes proper training - physical, emotional, mental and spiritual - and we would no longer be subject to the violent whims of those who want to harm us, either as individuals or as a community.

Let's do it, my fellow Kaurs and Singhs!


----------



## Randip Singh (Sep 22, 2009)

Kaam, Power , Ego Trips - this is what Rape is about.

It has nothing to do with the sexual act, but more to do with in inadequacies of the man (and in some cases women), who perform them.

It makes me think how pathetic and small the individials must feel inside to want to do this.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 22, 2009)

Randip Ji..bulls eye.
The Punjabi Men are at their LOWEST...feelings of INFERIORITY are supreme. Such people turn alcoholic/drugs so as to get the False feeling of superiority...( for a while..)and in that state they beat up their women, ...wives...daughters..daughter in Laws..neighbours wives...anybody who is "weaker" in their eyes...and they also go around abusing so called mazhbis..choorhes..as low caste etc...they are just trying to hide their own worthlessness..some try and disappear "phoeren".....some cut their hair and try if that helps their self esteem !!..wehn they see they have even lost that tiny bit of Sardari..they become worse...now they are no more sardars even in "outer shape"...they are same as all the other mazhbis and low castes...with just patkas towels wrapped around thier heads as they work the fields..as labour..a person who has lost his self respect..rapes !! to show that he still has his 3.5 inch floppy !!(not the computer kind)


----------

